# Help us pick a name....



## Spencer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

We are picking up our little bundle of cockapoo in 5 weeks time  and wonder if you can suggest some names to us...I am actually finding it hard to decide all suggestions welcome. Thank you


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oooo what colour is your baby and is it a boy or a girl xx


----------



## kerrieannk (Jan 16, 2012)

My cockapoo name ( who im picking up on Saturday) is Bertie when thinking of names here's a few we came up with for boys as we only wanted a male 
Buddy
Lenny
Scout
Oscar
Larry
Murphy
Freddie 
Monty
Maxie

Obviously if your pup is a girl this is no help at all but hope you find a name you love x


----------



## Spencer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh dear it would have been very helpful if I had told you we are getting a girl and she is blonde/cream colour I have attached a pic on one of my other threads (new member), thanks Kerrie-Ann for the replies although we are getting a girl  hope Saturday goes well for you.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I've seen your other post... 
Lilly,Jessie, Maude, Eeddie, Bella,Lola,Hetty,Lottie,Hattie,Nettie,Cissie, Lilly, Millie,Tilly and anything else with an ie on it x xx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I LOVE Jessie suggested by Karen . . . sounds great for a puppy and more mature poo


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

The rescue cockapoo I'm adopting--tomorrow--was named Jolie, but will be Bette Davis. I like kind of goofy names, ones that remind me of something--maybe that's not a good thing. My other pets are Norma, SeeYa and Hannie. I'd just watched "Psycho" when Norma(n Bates) came along, Hannie's pedigree name is Dr. Hannibal Lickter, and SeeYa was something the person who gave her to me always said.
I'm sure you'll pick the perfect name for your little girl!


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

We have Honey, she is apricot so suits her. How about Holly, Molly, pixie, Truxie, Lola, Poppy, Judy, Rosie, Good luck with your new puppy x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Charlotte,

I saw a picture of your little girl in your other thread – she is just so sweet (and a lovely pale colour too). We ummed and ahhed about names for such a long time. Here are some ideas: 

Neva – think it means snow
Crumble
Xantha
Sunny
Noodle (the half Poodle)
Willow
Lily
Clover – the flowers can be white

Good luck!


----------



## karen55 (Jan 14, 2012)

Florence and Daphne


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Love Daphne.. I know a labradoodle called Daphne x

Gertie,Beryl,Vera,Gladys,Isla,Lulu x


----------



## Spencer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your replies and suggestions we are going to really think about it now, we both like Sunny and Turi I really love Noodle (the half poodle) - this has made me giggle.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

We nearly called Biscuit 'Noodle' too with reference to his pale curly coat that sticsk out in strands like noodles! - it's a perfect name for a doodle dog!

My youngest son liked 'Doris' for a girl.

I like Willow and Lola. I think Lola is a big contender for our next poo.


----------



## LisaVonH (Mar 17, 2012)

i just got a baby poo, very pale cream. we called her twinkle  i love sweet pretty names! my jack is called loobylou, and my 2 little girls (non furry variety!) are Indigo and Korrigan!  so many things you 'could' call her! try googliing names of stars, or the prettiest moutain, or faery names.... x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Charlotte I really struggle myself picking puppy names ... I have lists everywhere   

but it is so exciting  ..


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

How about Fae - means fairy in French? Or Etoile (pronounced Et-wal) which means 'Star'? Or Luna which means 'Moon'? x


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

How about Seren? It means star in Welsh. I really liked the suggestion of Hattie


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Fae is a very pretty name but the only problem is that it rhymes with 'stay'! I used to like the name Pip but that also rhymes with 'sit'! Best to pick names that don't rhyme with commands. x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

How exciting for you 
I have girls as well, Izzie & Poppy.
Other names I liked were; Roxie, Lucy, Phoebe, Chloe, Ella, Cassie, Grace & Bonnie.
Although Pixie was suggested to you earlier and I also like that 
Good luck!


----------



## Spencer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello everyone
We have decided to call out little girl Nelly, thank you all for your suggestions. 
Charlotte


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Love Nelly - that was on my first list too! Boyfriend said no though. Can't wait to see her!


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Love the name Nelly!


----------



## Spencer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you...we did really struggle but after looking at pictures of her then calling out names pretending we were calling for her (I know how silly)  we decided she is definitely a Nelly! Only 25 days until we can bring her home wooooo hooooooo  Will put up some pics when we bring her home.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Brill Name .. cant wait to see lots of photos of *Nelly * on the forum


----------



## Lulu-belle (Aug 26, 2011)

Nelly is a great name


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Nelly is a lovely name. 
H x


----------

